# Wismec Noisy Cricket



## Attie

Any vendors have them incoming or planning on getting them?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## JacoV

i might have heard something about this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie

JacoV said:


> i might have heard something about this...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JacoV

@Attie Give it a week or 2...time to save up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Attie

JacoV said:


> @Attie Give it a week or 2...time to save up



Oky, I will take a black one please


----------



## JacoV

Usefull info on the Cricket


----------



## Silver

Hi @Attie

I recall the international vendors on here talking about the noisy cricket
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-product-from-sourcemore-wismec-noisy-cricket-mod.t16133/#post-283652

I was still wondering why they would call their product a noisy cricket
That name certainly doesnt attract me - lol

Dont recall any of the local vendors bringing this in

But please tell us why you are interested in this? Have we missed something here?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> Hi @Attie
> 
> I recall the international vendors on here talking about the noisy cricket
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-product-from-sourcemore-wismec-noisy-cricket-mod.t16133/#post-283652
> 
> I was still wondering why they would call their product a noisy cricket
> That name certainly doesnt attract me - lol
> 
> Dont recall any of the local vendors bringing this in
> 
> But please tell us why you are interested in this? Have we missed something here?


It's a hybrid mechanical mod... But instead of your usual single 18650 mech mod, or your parallel 18650 mech mod.....this beauty is a series mech mod. So 8.4v (excluding v-drop) to your Atty  only for the serious enthusiasts/cloud chasers. You can definitely not use a rm2 on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the explanation @Yusuf Cape Vaper 
Now that might just explain why its rather noisy - haha
Maybe not for my RM2 - but i suppose my Nuppin with a 0.5 ohm dual would work
That would be around 130 watts at 8.4 volts. Ouch!


----------



## Maxxis

The Noisy Cricket is fantastic series hybrid mech mod. Super simple in design and looks absolutely beautiful. 

A little birdie told me they will be here soon...


----------



## Maxxis

Silver said:


> Thanks for the explanation @Yusuf Cape Vaper
> Now that might just explain why its rather noisy - haha
> Maybe not for my RM2 - but i suppose my Nuppin with a 0.5 ohm dual would work
> That would be around 130 watts at 8.4 volts. Ouch!



Take into account the voltage drop will have it around 7.3v on a fresh set of batteries. 

So with a 0.5ohm build you are looking at 14.6 amp drain and around 106w.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Maxxis said:


> Take into account the voltage drop will have it around 7.3v on a fresh set of batteries.
> 
> So with a 0.5ohm build you are looking at 14.6 amp drain and around 106w.



Much better @Maxxis , thanks
I can just imagine what it must feel like in my poor little Nuppin - even at 100W.
With one batt I am at about 30 watts and that is more than enough!
12 or 18mg juice would need to be adjusted down quite a bit I suppose...


----------



## Maxxis

@Silver we only drip 3mg in this house 

Being a hybrid mech you are a little limited to what drippers can be used. The protruding center pin on the atty is of utmost importance. This is a completely unregulated mod and the wrong atty on 8.4v capable of 30amp current will end in disaster. 

I highly recommend that anybody considering any kind of unregulated vape gear watch this video



Kent goes into great detail on how they work and how to use them.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## KieranD

Woohoo! 
Ours are almost in SA! Next stop SA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

KieranD said:


> Woohoo!
> Ours are almost in SA! Next stop SA!



How much approx will they go for @KieranD ?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nova69

See it goes for $35 and $20 (the China guys).My guess R600-800.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> I was still wondering why they would call their product a noisy cricket
> That name certainly doesnt attract me - lol [/USER]



Probably a reference to the "Noisy Cricket " from the movie Men in Black. The Noisy Cricket was a tiny weapon which packed really big punch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Blu_Marlin said:


> Probably a reference to the "Noisy Cricket " from the movie Men in Black. The Noisy Cricket was a tiny weapon which packed really big punch.



I was thinking the same thing. It's not noisy at all, but it packs a huge punch.


----------



## JacoV

zadiac said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It's not noisy at all, but it packs a huge punch.


That i does 
Cant wait anymore


----------



## zadiac

I'm very......VERY tempted.........sigh

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

Here's what you've been waiting for cuz @soofee

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## JacoV

Picked mine up from Lungcandy today
@Attie speak to @Maxxis 
Think i paid R595 for mine and it hits like a train!!!


----------



## Maxxis

All I can say is @!$#%^$%^ this thing hits harder than a Translux on easter weekend.

First shipment is pretty much sold out. Will have again next week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Attie

JacoV said:


> Picked mine up from Lungcandy today
> @Attie speak to @Maxxis
> Think i paid R595 for mine and it hits like a train!!!



Ordered a black one tonight, thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soofee

@Maxxis Ordered the last one muahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Just a safety reminder....as mentioned before, this is a hybrid mod, so do not use commercial coil tanks on this, or any atty with a low/flush fitted positive pin.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

huffnpuff said:


> Just a safety reminder....as mentioned before, this is a hybrid mod, so do not use commercial coil tanks on this, or any atty with a low/flush fitted positive pin.


I'd like to see the person who Vapes a tank on this series mod 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## soofee

@Maxxis having trouble depositing money into the account  please help lol...i sent an email through to you guys


----------



## Maxxis

soofee said:


> @Maxxis having trouble depositing money into the account  please help lol...i sent an email through to you guys



All sorted!


----------



## Dubz



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

